# spacer fence



## old folks (Dec 7, 2006)

I ran into a video on You Tube and have a question...
YouTube - ‪MLCS Woodworking Multi-Joint Spacing System Making a Box Joint‬‎

The video shows the MLS space fence system. It comes with a right angle fence so a person can cut box joints in all four peices of a box. Would somebody explain to me how to make make the right angle fence please ?

I am far from the sharpest tack in the box, so please try to keep it as simple as possible...pics would help greatly !

Thanks as always

oldfolks


----------



## AlmostHandy (Aug 2, 2010)

It looks like a simple 2 piece sled with three dadoes cut in the bottom, one each for the three sizes of track that it comes with. I can't see the back, but there's probably some sort of angle brace to keep the fence square.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Hi John, you might find it helpful to view the Oak-Park video of their system. The OP system has been around for years and the MLCS is clearly a copy of it.

Here is a link: http://op.woodgrainonline.com/spacer/indexus.html


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

I bought the Oak park system based on the praises it receives by members here and find it the easiest jig to use ,I made my first jewelery box and my wife was so impressed that she asked me to make 2 more of different sizes.


----------



## old folks (Dec 7, 2006)

Tom, I watched the video, thanks for the link. But the completed box joints had a little bit of wood above the joint, why is that and how do you remendy it ?

oldfolks


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

John, Bog and Rick deliberately make the box joints with a slight excess on each side so as to be certain to have enough. They would then have you sand them level, although I have used a flush trim bit to remove that excess. 

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Here's a push block that you can make easy  and it wil work with all 3 spacer jig fences (1/4" to 1/2" )....one for all and it's makes it safe.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3543-deluxe-push-block.html

====



oldfolks said:


> I ran into a video on You Tube and have a question...
> YouTube - ‪MLCS Woodworking Multi-Joint Spacing System Making a Box Joint‬‎
> 
> The video shows the MLS space fence system. It comes with a right angle fence so a person can cut box joints in all four peices of a box. Would somebody explain to me how to make make the right angle fence please ?
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The Oak Park jigs have my vote too! And Bobj3's push block is the perfect jig to use with them!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I use scrap pieces of lumber as push blocks. A piece of 3" x 3" x 8" will do a great job. You set up your 1/4" fence and make a pass over the bit and mark the top of your wood 1/4". Next rotate the block a 1/4 turn and repeat with the 3/8" fence and bit; again marking the size on the top of the block. Once more with the 1/2" set up and you have one push block that will work on all 3 jigs. Spending the time to build BJ's jig is worth while, but to get started a scrap works great.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with the OP or MLCS kits, but I highly recommend a few minutes to make your own and see how you like it.

Router Table Box Joints - Techniques - American Woodworker

Best tool I've made for the shop, hands down. Perfect 3/8" joints. Now I just need to make one for 1/2" joints.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Mike....thats a great idea.....I would like to try that as an off set block.........AL


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

Cocheseuga said:


> There's nothing wrong with the OP or MLCS kits, but I highly recommend a few minutes to make your own and see how you like it.
> 
> Router Table Box Joints - Techniques - American Woodworker
> 
> Best tool I've made for the shop, hands down. Perfect 3/8" joints. Now I just need to make one for 1/2" joints.


Excellent link! Many thanks. This jig will be next on the list to make.


----------

